# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Comment convertir img musique en iso

## ttttnht

Bonjour,

Je souhaite convertir des fichiers img musiques (generes par CloneCD) en ISO mais je n'arrive pas.

Merci

----------


## Pouet_forever

Tu peux -par exemple- monter tes images CloneCD avec VirtualCloneDrive et ensuite utiliser un utilitaire pour convertir tes images en ISO  ::):

----------


## ttttnht

Peux-tu me donner plus de details pour cette manipulation?




> 1) Monter des images (CD musique avec img/ccd/sub) avec VirtualCloneDrive --> c'est la meme chose si on utilise DaemonTool?
> 
> 2) Utiliser UltraIso pour la conversion CD musique avec VirtualCloneDrive en ISO?
> Pas directement avec les fichiers generes ccd/sub/img?

----------


## Pouet_forever

Si DaemonTool peut monter ces images l oui tu peux tout  fait  ::): 
Ensuite tu utilises le logiciel de ton choix  :;):  (il me semble que CloneCD fait des images ISO aussi il suffit de lui demander  ::aie::  )

----------


## ttttnht

> (il me semble que CloneCD fait des images ISO aussi il suffit de lui demander  )


Une chose je ne comprends pas si CloneCD peut faire des images ISO pourquoi j'ai des img/ccd/sub alors?

----------


## Pouet_forever

Tout simplement parce que c'est son format :p
Chaque logiciel veut avoir son format et donc cre par dfaut son format. Si le logiciel est "intelligent" il pourra crer d'autres formats que le sien  :;):

----------


## ttttnht

J'ai cherche partout pour avoir iso avec cloneCD mais je n'ai rien trouve. 

Merci de m'indiquer comment faire.

----------


## Pouet_forever

Aprs quelques recherches il se trouve qu'apparemment CloneCD ne gre pas les .iso.

Aprs une (trs courte) recherche j'ai trouv Magic ISO Maker 5.5 qui pouvait faire ce que tu voulais. Je pense qu'en cherchant un peu plus tu peux trouver des logiciels freeware.

----------


## ttttnht

Apres divers tests je confirme qu'il est impossible de convertir les images CD musiques generes par CloneCD en ISO format.

Si vous avez d'autres pistes je suis preneur.


PS: Je laisse ce thread ouvert en attendant trouver une possible/meilleure solution

----------

